# UAE company setup



## Ar4osu (May 1, 2014)

Hi there, 

I would like to setup a company in UAE to work in GCC. At first i will work in UAE. I have to do some market research for first month or so then start up. But my issue is that i have to have a resident visa for kids admission in school. 

I heard that i can start up in RAK investment authority, it is the most economical. in this case, can i trade in UAE? 

The other option i heard is Ajman free zone? this is a better option in terms of geographical location as i am planning to live in Sharjah. But can i sell stuff in UAE? 

If you have any experience and would you like to share, that will be great

Thank you, 
Atif


----------

